# Frame in Vordergrund stellen



## jerrymore (2. März 2004)

Hallo!

Gleich zu meinem Problem: Habe einen Seite in 2 Frames geteilt. Ein schmales links, und das Hauptframe rechts.
Im linken Frame habe ich ein Navigationsmenü, bei dem sich bei MouseOver Untermenüs nach rechts öffnen. 
Diese Untermenüs reichen jedoch weiter, als das Frame breit ist und werden somit nicht vollständig angezeigt. D.h. sie werden dort, wo das Frame aus ist einfach abgeschnitten. 
Wie kann ich nun diese Menüs über das Hauptframe legen und in den Vordergrund bringen, damit sie trotzdem angezeigt werden?

Danke für die Hilfe, 

lg,jerrymore


----------



## HammerHe@rt (2. März 2004)

garnicht....entweder die untermenüs im 2.frame plazieren....problem -> script zum ansprechen der layer im 2.frame und richtigen positionieren beim scrollen des 2.frames....geht aber zu lösen

bessere lösung -> keine frames


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. März 2004)

Oder du machst den linken Frame einfach breiter, dann wäre er aber logischerweise immer breiter, auch wenn kein Untermenü da ist...


----------



## jerrymore (2. März 2004)

schade  

Frame breiter machen geht leider nicht. Schaut scheußlich aus.
Dann muss ich halt ne andere Lösung finden....

Wär aber auch für weitere Tipps sehr dankbar 

lg, jerrymore


----------



## RealDragon (2. März 2004)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du da nen Menü machst was nach unten aufgeht und nicht zur seite?


----------



## jerrymore (2. März 2004)

dafür hab ich zu viele Untermenüs, das wird leider zu unübersichtlich

Aber ich machs jetz einfach so, dass ich mit Layern arbeite, und das Menü halt auf jeder Seite einbaue.

Zwar etwas aufwendiger, aber es funktioniert

Danke trotzdem, jerrymore


----------



## jerrymore (3. März 2004)

Bin inzwischen einer Lösung schon etwas näher gekommen.

Und zwar habe ich jetzt mein Menü links wie gehabt, und rechts davon ein iframe platziert. In dieses iframe kann ich jetzt meine anderen Seiten laden, und das Menü ist immer im Vordergrund.
Nur sind ja die Seiten nicht alle gleich hoch, das iframe jedoch schon. 

Kann ich irgendwie die Höhe des iframes der Höhe der jeweils zu ladenden Seite automatisch anpassen?
Denn ansonsten habe ich 2 Scrollbars nebeneinander und das ist ja doch a bissl verwirrend 

Mahlzeit, jerrymore


----------

